# Hunny - can I?????



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh please please pretty please can I have one of these????










Hubby sent this to me today at work!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG! :shocked:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoa! :shocked: That is one pink something! A sheep, right?? Very interesting!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know for sure what it is - but it is in Europe somewhere. But I want one. Liz - want one in Blue???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Blue would be purty....but I don't know if I'd want to walk it on a lead


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: I'll take one in purple!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...wow! That color is amazing, I wonder what the sire and dam looked like! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> :ROFL: :ROFL: I'll take one in purple!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


I was just going to say that! If I had a purple one I would take it everywhere! :slapfloor:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Maybe 'dad' was a peacock :greengrin: I think I'll pass, my girls would die laughing if I brought one home :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Neon Orange please . . . with blue head and green tail . . .


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

ya know
they make special dyes for poodles
NYC and Rodeo Drive have blue and pink poodles
i wonder if that's what they used?
i want a green one please... :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL! im still wondering what those guys in the backround were thinking...
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it looks like a st. croix sheep..almost..

i would wans a fuscia one.. with golden spots


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

the photo seems photoshopped..........but thats funny!!
I want an aqua one


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

heavenlyhaven--when I was a dog groomer there was a lady that dyed her poodle a different color every month--including tie-dye (LOL)...We would always make bets on what color the dog would be next!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Be carefull, your husband might have been asking for the girl. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HEYYYYYY now! I didn't even think of that........ I will have to send him an email. (see I knew we keep you "guys" on the board for a reason!)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

oooohhhhhh I wanna purple one!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

rkalgren said:


> Be carefull, your husband might have been asking for the girl. :greengrin:


Yep... you might want to check Allison... cause if you Hubby is ANYTHING like mine, then that would be EXACTLY what he was thinking. Did you notice that it took Bob.. to point that out to us??? :slapfloor:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

The only reason I knew it is because that is exactly what I would mean. (MY WIFE MADE ME SAY THIS.)


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh goodness gracious, I would want a purple one too. One of my Dad's patient's would dye his hair for different holidays. Green for St. Patrick's Day, Pink for Valentine's Day, etc.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

rkalgren said:


> The only reason I knew it is because that is exactly what I would mean. (MY WIFE MADE ME SAY THIS.)


 :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------

